# Fluval Edge Owner 1 month later...



## Misterclean (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello,

So it's been a month since I purchased and setup the fluval edge. It's stocked with 2 Tetras, 3 Glofish and soon to have several cherry shrimp. There are 4 different plants in the tank 2 are a grass type, 1 is assorted leafy plants and 1 is some type of lava rock with moss. 

My opinion of the tank is as follows:

Pros: the size of the tank is just right, LOVE the design of the tank, filtration is great, heater is slim/low profile, tank is long vs. tall like most small tanks

Cons: lighting is the biggest con...it just seems too dark and the plants aren't growing well 

Took a water test today before cleaning tank:

PH-6.8
Alkalinity-80
Chlorine-safe 0
Hardness-soft 75
Nitrite-safe 0
Nitrate-20 safe
Ammonia-.5

I siphon about 1-1.5 gallons of water out weekly and the total tank size is 6 gallons. Also I add Tetra brand Aquasafe and easybalance weekly. I buy the water at the store.....Store brand "Spring Water" @ .85/gallon.

Let me know what you guys think. *c/p* *pc


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

My biggest gripe with the Edge tanks is the lack of available surface area for gas exchange at the top, which could potentially lead to pH fluctuations and dead fish. It's also a pain in the butt to get in there and properly clean it, and forget about having an easy time getting in driftwood/ornaments with that tiny little opening.

I love the design of the Edge tanks, but the execution of that design wasn't very successful.


----------



## Misterclean (Jan 25, 2011)

This is the first time I tested the water since a month ago when it was setup so I'll monitor the PH levels. Think the chemicals I have will do well for me with keeping things down and prevent crazy fluctuations.

As far as the cleaning I haven't found it to be an issue at all. I fought one of this hoses with a device on one end that essentially consist of a marble and a spring. All you have to do is shake it up and down in the water to get the water going. I modified it though...I attached the upper portion of a 16oz water bottle on the end. It makes siphoning the gravel super easy.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Please don't rely on chemicals to keep your pH in check; it can eventually lead to some pretty wild fluctuations in the end.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would like to have one just as a tank for a few small plants and see what I can do with it in design.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stop using strips...they aren't very accurate and don't tell the whole truth. If your tank is 100% bottled water, I'd be concerned about the water being too soft. Usually that kind of water has 0 hardness and therefore nothing to keep the ph from swinging up or down. The hardness in water is what buffers against ph swings and keeps it stable. If you strip it all away your water becomes potentially very dangerous. If you are doing 100%, I'd recommend mixing your tap 50/50. Don't worry about the ph value of your tap....fish will adjust to whatever you have. Just a recommendation. If you ad a liquid test kit for kh, you'd be able to tell for sure.


----------



## Misterclean (Jan 25, 2011)

With the fluval edge having a smaller opening should I get an air pump? I was thinking of getting an air pump then putting a moving decor in the tank connected to the pump.


----------

